# 2011 Trek 2.3 - where is it made?



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

Was looking at Trek's at the LBS today, the 2.1 and 2.3 in particular, and noticed that some of them had a "Made in ______" sticker and some of them did not.

Is somebody peeling the stickers off?


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I believe all the Trek road bikes are made in China except for the 6 series.


----------



## andirocks (Mar 24, 2007)

These bike are made in China.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Kookie is correct. All but the 6 series and the pro's bikes are made in China.


----------

